# Mike Tucker Gaffs



## LEC (1 August 2012)

I thought I would use this thread to share our favourite Mike Tucker gaffs as there were so many I could keep up.

If it had been a drinking game I would have been comatose!!

So my favourite was calling Boyd Martin and Phillip Dutton Australian all the time though they ride for the USA. 

anymore?


----------



## SpottedCat (1 August 2012)

He called Pennyz 'he' all the way through even though it's clearly a mare!


----------



## icestationzebra (1 August 2012)

Mark Todd was part of Team GB at one point and he continually referred to every horse as he, then she, then he again


----------



## jenbleep (1 August 2012)

Oh bless him 

I heard him say 'first debut' about one rider. She wasn't likely to have a second debut!


----------



## meardsall_millie (1 August 2012)

He always calls Karin Donckers horse Gazelle de la Brasiere instead of Brasserie!


----------



## small (1 August 2012)

my favourite was " it's been a great day from beginning to start"


----------



## dressage_diva (1 August 2012)

Didn't he say someone like NZ had won eventing silver at Sydney when it was actually GB that did (Ian Stark thankfully corrected him).

Really wish they'd replace him as a commentator!


----------



## SpottedCat (1 August 2012)

He also said that another nation won Bronze in Beijing, and Scotty had to gently correct him and point out Team GB won the bronze!

ETA: Or am I mis-remembering the Sydney/silver comment?!


----------



## FinkleyGladiator (1 August 2012)

small said:



			my favourite was " it's been a great day from beginning to start"
		
Click to expand...

That was hilarious!!
Another one was watching a grey set off and him saying "what a lovely bay" (or words to that effect, cant remember exactly what he said )


----------



## tinap (1 August 2012)

I noticed he kept saying double clear when they had had faults in the xc, surely DC is clear across both xc & sj?!! Then in the 2nd sj round he kept saying riders had gotten 2 double clears!!!


----------



## Polotash (1 August 2012)

Yes he kept saying "double clear" if they were inside the time AND clear SJ... not quite what we understand by double clear!

I had to laugh at Ian correcting him getting the medals wrong too, haha!


----------



## letsgobonkers (1 August 2012)

He was saying double clear meaning clear jumping and inside time. Very confusing! And yes he did say 'beautiful bay horse' about a grey one. Seemed as though it happened so much that unless it was really bad Ian Stark couldn't even be bothered to keep correcting him. Was pretty amusing though


----------



## JFTDWS (1 August 2012)

Tinap555 said:



			I noticed he kept saying double clear when they had had faults in the xc, surely DC is clear across both xc & sj?!! Then in the 2nd sj round he kept saying riders had gotten 2 double clears!!!
		
Click to expand...

he said at one point "they got a DC earlier, by which I mean no jumping faults and no time faults".  

I did think "hmmm, you have an odd definition of a DC then "


----------



## dressage_diva (1 August 2012)

SpottedCat said:



			He also said that another nation won Bronze in Beijing, and Scotty had to gently correct him and point out Team GB won the bronze!

ETA: Or am I mis-remembering the Sydney/silver comment?!
		
Click to expand...

I might have misremembered it wrong too


----------



## tinap (1 August 2012)

Ahh I understand now  still not my idea of a DC !!


----------



## Clarew22 (1 August 2012)

small said:



			my favourite was " it's been a great day from beginning to start"
		
Click to expand...

That was one of my favourites too


----------



## DorothyJ (1 August 2012)

Tinap555 said:



			I noticed he kept saying double clear when they had had faults in the xc, surely DC is clear across both xc & sj?!! Then in the 2nd sj round he kept saying riders had gotten 2 double clears!!!
		
Click to expand...

Yes he did (meaning show jumping clear without time faults) and it started to get really irritating - was hoping that Ian Stark would correct him.


----------



## monkeybum13 (1 August 2012)

I'm pretty sure he said Andrew Nicholson was Australian a few times


----------



## Daffodil (1 August 2012)

I'm pretty sure he didn't know the name of Princess Anne's husband and I heard someone (presumably Ian Stark) rather loudly whisper "Lawrence".


----------



## Noodlebug (1 August 2012)

I liked it when he said "Clear at the cricket bats" and Ian Stark just said "Balls"


----------



## Puppy (1 August 2012)

At one point he called Vittoria Panizzon, Susanna Bordone instead.


----------



## PorkChop (1 August 2012)

small said:



			my favourite was " it's been a great day from beginning to start"
		
Click to expand...

This was my favourite too  bless him!

Re the double clear comment, I though this was correct, clear jumping and inside the time?


----------



## Freddie19 (1 August 2012)

Mark Todd must be absolutely fed up of Mike Tucker announcing to the world how old he is....he must have mentioned it everytime he came on screen from dressage to finish... He used to do it to Eric Smiley as well, I was waiting for him to say when he set eyes on Eric (with the Belgians) theres Eric he is ** years old.


----------



## Rowreach (1 August 2012)

I don't find Mike Tucker's gaffes funny any more   he spoils it for me.  I think Lorna Clarke got pretty fed up with him to when they commentated together


----------



## lannerch (1 August 2012)

He also announced team GB had just won bronze! 
You think he could have got that right it had only just happened!


----------



## LEC (1 August 2012)

Which reminds me he went on about Mark Phillips winning gold completely forgetting about the silver he got at Seoul!


----------



## measles (1 August 2012)

Rowreach said:



			I don't find Mike Tucker's gaffes funny any more   he spoils it for me.  I think Lorna Clarke got pretty fed up with him to when they commentated together 

Click to expand...

I agree with Rowreach.   He takes the pleasure from the commentary as you never know if anything he is saying is accurate


----------



## spacefaer (1 August 2012)

We have to appreciate Mike Tucker while we've got him - when Mary King retires, what do you all think she'll be doing? ((


----------



## milo'n'molly (1 August 2012)

Preparing acceptance speeches for nicest person ever awards


----------



## ElleJS (1 August 2012)

My non horsey OH found the funniest Tuckerism when he was talking about Toddy and Andrew N are and then said how NZ are a great young up and coming team for Rio.... 
even my OH know Toddy and Nicholson are far from young and up and coming! 
I'm sure he meant the other team members perhaps...


----------



## Santa_Claus (1 August 2012)

There were two previous medal gaffs one for bejing and one for Sydney. There was also will coleman being called will connell!!


----------



## philamena (1 August 2012)

I think it's one thing to make the odd charming boo-boo, but fundamentally a commentator should be accurate and reliable and should really add to the sense of the action, not be a distraction, which sadly MT too often is now. Yes I'd rather have someone with his level of experience in the sport itself than an ignoramus, but he sounds disorganised and unprofessional these days and I'd rather a better service given it's a job he's being paid for! Separately, I also think having someone bumbly and overly old-school posh really damages the image of the sport on TV. We keep saying we need a higher profile and more accessible feel for eventing... but most new people will experience it for the first time on TV ... and sadly MT's pony club circa 1955 sound does it no favours whatsoever these days.


----------



## Bestdogdash (1 August 2012)

LEC said:



			I thought I would use this thread to share our favourite Mike Tucker gaffs as there were so many I could keep up.

If it had been a drinking game I would have been comatose!!

So my favourite was calling Boyd Martin and Phillip Dutton Australian all the time though they ride for the USA. 

anymore?
		
Click to expand...

Actually they are Australian, but relocated to USA, got dual nationality and chose to ride for USA (perhaps they couldn't get in Australian squad) so Mike is technically right.


----------



## philamena (1 August 2012)

Bestdogdash said:



			Actually they are Australian, but relocated to USA, got dual nationality and chose to ride for USA (perhaps they couldn't get in Australian squad) so Mike is technically right.
		
Click to expand...

He did explain that, but then every time they appeared said 'for Australia' before correcting himself or being corrected.


----------



## Firewell (1 August 2012)

philamena said:



			I think it's one thing to make the odd charming boo-boo, but fundamentally a commentator should be accurate and reliable and should really add to the sense of the action, not be a distraction, which sadly MT too often is now. Yes I'd rather have someone with his level of experience in the sport itself than an ignoramus, but he sounds disorganised and unprofessional these days and I'd rather a better service given it's a job he's being paid for! Separately, I also think having someone bumbly and overly old-school posh really damages the image of the sport on TV. We keep saying we need a higher profile and more accessible feel for eventing... but most new people will experience it for the first time on TV ... and sadly MT's pony club circa 1955 sound does it no favours whatsoever these days.
		
Click to expand...

Aw poor Mike Tucker! I think he's fabulous, he's the sound of british eventing! Who cares if he makes a few boo boos, he is enthusiastic and that is the main thing. Why don't we just have an automated voice then? Old school british, bless him I love the sound of his british accent. He's done a lot for sport and he's got to be ancient now. We should celebrate these old stalwarts, not cast them off. They'll be someone new in time and for now we should make the most of him and have a giggle, we'll be sad when he is gone, it won't sound the same mark my words!


----------



## stencilface (1 August 2012)

I love mike tucker he's hilarious, I find Ian a bit annoying sometimes tbh, although maybe mike is more suited to doing the Christmas classes at Olympia?

I don't knw who else there is really, Clare B is good, but Andy Austin is far too irritating!


----------



## Cedars (1 August 2012)

I dunno, he was pretty awful the last few days, but if we lose him, we get that really incredibly annoying younger lad!


----------



## LEC (1 August 2012)

They should have got Paul Tapner as he is surprisingly good when he does stints commentating at Badminton. Also with his Aussie accent would not have been perceived as upper class.


----------



## liz4949 (1 August 2012)

Ah he is quite entertaining though, wondering what he will come out with next! My favourite was when he described the facilities at Greenwich, clearly just telling us what we could also see anyway on the screen.
"There are plenty of warm up areas here, as you can see two huge arenas." Then the camera panned round and he added, "Oh there is another warm up arena too"
Guess he hadn't actually bothered to look or find out before!


----------



## 1t34 (1 August 2012)

Pippa Funnel was brilliant on radio 5!


----------



## foxy1 (1 August 2012)

I like him too, he's great, lively commentary, makes me laugh. Cheer up you lot


----------



## Bustermartin (1 August 2012)

I like him too - can't be an easy job - especially when the excitement is building so much.  He does know what he is talking about - after all coming 2nd at Badminton doesn't happen to anyone who isn't very good.    Personally I am dreading having to listen to Steve Hadley doing the showjumping.  If anyone is going to put off the general public it will be him.


----------



## Honey08 (1 August 2012)

I usually like him, but he was too much in the Olympic coverage.  He spent too long trying to banter with Ian Stark, but wasn't very funny, left his microphone on way too many times (with quite upsetting consequences when people though he had said a horse had broken down..) and wittered like crazy, particlarly when team GB were going round - I think it was nerves, as he wanted them to go well, but it was soooo annoying!

I used to like it when Lucinda Green commentated.

ps.  Coming second at Badminton in 1982 leaves you a little behind the times really!  Things have changed so much since them.  He has only stayed as he is personable really.


----------



## Alec Swan (1 August 2012)

Rowreach said:



			I don't find Mike Tucker's gaffes funny any more   he spoils it for me.  ........ 

Click to expand...

I don't agree.  The man's clearly out of his depth,  and talks complete drivel,  but the fun is in the fact that we can't rely upon him,  and we do have to actually listen,  just to check that we haven't had yet another,  "Tuckerism" (well done ElleJS, a new word for us ).

The man's an idiot.  Period (and he may be an irritation,  too ).  

I do so wish that the Francomb was wheeled in,  and that he had an interest in horses which didn't actually race!  He would be _such_ a commentator. 

Alec.


----------



## Bustermartin (1 August 2012)

How many of us armchair critics have finished 2nd at Badminton in any year!!  Its not as though he has completely disappeared from the scene since then either!


----------



## Mince Pie (1 August 2012)

spacefaer said:



			We have to appreciate Mike Tucker while we've got him - when Mary King retires, what do you all think she'll be doing? ((
		
Click to expand...

I for one would love to have Mary as a commentator, she's just brilliant and she's so enthusiastic about the sport.


----------



## Lolo (1 August 2012)

Bustermartin said:



			How many of us armchair critics have finished 2nd at Badminton in any year!!  Its not as though he has completely disappeared from the scene since then either!
		
Click to expand...

No one's said he's not a great sportsman, but sometimes his Tuckerisms are hard to listen to when there's people offering more insightful comments next to him...


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (1 August 2012)

Colin muray on radio 5 was surprisingly good too! I think the problem was that all the commentators were very close as on radio 5 you could hear mike tucker in the back ground of there feed!!


----------



## Bustermartin (1 August 2012)

Completely agree that being at the top of the sport doesn't make you a great commentator - I was just making the point that he does know what he is talking about.  In my opinion the partnership with Ian really works - I am not sure I would be so keen if he weren't with Ian, and I would rather turn the commentary off when Tucker is commentating with Steven Hadley, but at the end of the day its all subjective ......


----------



## kerilli (1 August 2012)

I think he's dreadful and he almost destroys my enjoyment of what I'm watching. He makes a mistake every single time he opens his mouth, and since he seems to babble, that's far too frequently. I lost count of the gaffes tbh. 
Also, pointing out the age of every single rider.. WHY? It's more interesting to hear the horse's age or breeding (the latter was rarely mentioned) than the rider's. I think he's utterly rubbish and we should start a campaign to have him replaced. I don't care what he did in the sport way back when... so did a lot of other people who would be far better commentators, with far more attention to detail!


----------



## Firewell (1 August 2012)

The fact that the guy is now known for his 'tuckerisms' makes him a legend in my book! 

The thing is real horsie people will know that he has got things mixed up and those who aren't horsie but just interested public won't know to care anyway, they just want to see the horses.

Besides in Jilly coopers RIDERS the commentator was known for his mistakes!

Its part of what makes it fun!


----------



## Firewell (1 August 2012)

kerilli said:



			I think he's dreadful and he almost destroys my enjoyment of what I'm watching. He makes a mistake every single time he opens his mouth, and since he seems to babble, that's far too frequently. I lost count of the gaffes tbh. 
Also, pointing out the age of every single rider.. WHY? It's more interesting to hear the horse's age or breeding (the latter was rarely mentioned) than the rider's. I think he's utterly rubbish and we should start a campaign to have him replaced. I don't care what he did in the sport way back when... so did a lot of other people who would be far better commentators, with far more attention to detail!
		
Click to expand...

The age of athletes in the Olympics is interesting to know. On all the athletes profiles, in all the sports their age is recorded. I think it's good to show that our sport doesn't have to be for young people and those that are young its nice to celebrate how well they are doing.


----------



## popsdosh (1 August 2012)

lannerch said:



			He also announced team GB had just won bronze! 
You think he could have got that right it had only just happened!
		
Click to expand...

I will defend Mike on this one, he did say it however the context which you may have missed was that they could have been no worse than bronze after that particular round.
The best one I have heard on the olympics was in the cycling road race when there was a crash and the commentator in the excitement said I think hes hurt his A**E.


----------



## Puppy (1 August 2012)

The BBC have had Tina doing commentary before, which I really enjoyed


----------



## kerilli (1 August 2012)

Firewell said:



			The age of athletes in the Olympics is interesting to know. On all the athletes profiles, in all the sports their age is recorded. I think it's good to show that our sport doesn't have to be for young people and those that are young its nice to celebrate how well they are doing.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, fine once or twice, but not reading out and stressing their age EVERY SINGLE TIME they appear again. Arghhh. Even my non-horsey OH started getting annoyed by it and saying "how old's this one then, Mike?" whenever a new rider appeared, just before MT read it out again!
Tina Cook was a great commentator. As is Lucinda Green, but of course she's viewed as having too posh a voice. fgs. She commentated for Aus TV this time I think, lucky them!


----------



## tiga71 (1 August 2012)

kerilli said:



			. As is Lucinda Green, but of course she's viewed as having too posh a voice. fgs. She commentated for Aus TV this time I think, lucky them!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, she was commenting on Aussie TV. My unhorsey sister was watching and said she was a brilliant commentator.


----------



## AprilBlossom (1 August 2012)

I think my favourite one was 'oh look, there are the GB team talking to...the team chef...' *trailing off into a mumble* 

Did make me chuckle. Also a little annoying!


----------



## Alec Swan (1 August 2012)

I'd suggest that Tucker's heading for the same institution as Murray Walker,  and it is,  an Institution. 

Alec.


----------



## Munchkin (1 August 2012)

Alec Swan said:



			I'd suggest that Tucker's heading for the same institution as Murray Walker,  and it is,  an Institution. 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

I'd love to spend a day there!


----------



## kirstyl (1 August 2012)

Personally I feel Clare Balding should have been the main presenter and even perhaps commentator for the eventing. Not sure who she had upset to not be there at all. She was clearly very unhappy at not being there as were the GB team.

Ian Stark was excellent and how he didn't strangle Mike Tucker I don't know. Perhaps some of the shortlisted riders could have commentated - Piggy French for instance?


----------



## measles (1 August 2012)

philamena said:



			I think it's one thing to make the odd charming boo-boo, but fundamentally a commentator should be accurate and reliable and should really add to the sense of the action, not be a distraction, which sadly MT too often is now. Yes I'd rather have someone with his level of experience in the sport itself than an ignoramus, but he sounds disorganised and unprofessional these days and I'd rather a better service given it's a job he's being paid for! Separately, I also think having someone bumbly and overly old-school posh really damages the image of the sport on TV. We keep saying we need a higher profile and more accessible feel for eventing... but most new people will experience it for the first time on TV ... and sadly MT's pony club circa 1955 sound does it no favours whatsoever these days.
		
Click to expand...

Very well said indeed


----------



## teapot (1 August 2012)

The BBC swimming guy was making mistakes all over the place tonight.

What happened to Lorna Clarke? The Australian coverage had Lucinda Green the lucky sods!


----------



## Puppy (1 August 2012)

kirstyl said:



			Personally I feel Clare Balding should have been the main presenter and even perhaps commentator for the eventing. Not sure who she had upset to not be there at all. She was clearly very unhappy at not being there as were the GB team.
		
Click to expand...

Really? I hadn't an inkling. What makes you say that?


----------



## Chocy (1 August 2012)

Have 2 say MT did get really annoying & nearly turned volume down but my fab comment came from Ian Stark during the SJ when he came out with the classic 'hes a bit dangly down below' - obv talking bout horse (can't remember which) not folding front legs up enuf but stil I was chuckling away for a while .  .  .  !


----------



## kirstyl (1 August 2012)

Puppy said:



			Really? I hadn't an inkling. What makes you say that?
		
Click to expand...

The fact that she said she really wished she'd been there and the team all shouted 'We miss you!'


----------



## TBB (2 August 2012)

I think you should consider yourselves lucky to have MT and IS, when we have show jumping on RTE (our National broadcaster) we have John hall and Robert Hall , just listen to them for a few minutes when its on from the RDS and you'll realise how good your pair are!


----------



## BBH (2 August 2012)

Firewell said:



			Aw poor Mike Tucker! I think he's fabulous, he's the sound of british eventing! Who cares if he makes a few boo boos, he is enthusiastic and that is the main thing. Why don't we just have an automated voice then? Old school british, bless him I love the sound of his british accent. He's done a lot for sport and he's got to be ancient now. We should celebrate these old stalwarts, not cast them off. They'll be someone new in time and for now we should make the most of him and have a giggle, we'll be sad when he is gone, it won't sound the same mark my words!
		
Click to expand...

This .

The man's an institution leave him alone 

Far easier on the ear than some of these dull monotone devoid of personality experts they also have. Anyone remember JLC's commentary. OMG put me down now.


----------



## ArcticFox (2 August 2012)

oh my, how harsh you all are about MT.

Personally, I am grateful that eventing and show jumping are on TV so have no desire to complain about the commentators.  I have heard much worse but shall not be naming names.  

I, for one, thought the eventing coverage was fab with the exception of the stupid logo appearing just as someone was jumping a fence.  

Be nice people!


----------



## kerilli (2 August 2012)

Munchkin said:



			I'd love to spend a day there!
		
Click to expand...

with a machine gun...  

BBH, Lucinda Green is hardly monotone or devoid of personality, she's a true legend, been there done it and got the t-shirt (100x more than MT), still riding, still training, such insight, a true expert... and she was ousted from the job because 'her voice is too posh'. Fgs.
Well, as said above, MT's posh voice + totally inept bumbling give a far worse impression imho, if we're going to be pernickety about voices! Personally I don't care about their accent as long as they don't make a mistake every time they open their mouth. All credit to Ian Stark for his humour and tolerance!


----------



## gracemoran (2 August 2012)

ArcticFox said:



			oh my, how harsh you all are about MT.

Personally, I am grateful that eventing and show jumping are on TV so have no desire to complain about the commentators.  I have heard much worse but shall not be naming names.  

I, for one, thought the eventing coverage was fab with the exception of the stupid logo appearing just as someone was jumping a fence.  

Be nice people! 

Click to expand...

Totally agree with this.  Eventing commentary would not be the same without him.  Please bear in mind too how long a day these guys have in the commentary box without a proper break and I can't begin to imagine how difficult it is to keep your wits about you and not make a single mistake.  We also have no idea how good there tv screens are and how distracting all the other commentators might be.  Think Ian and Mike make a great double act and we have to be careful not to go down the route of the commentary bein too "technical" as we want the general public to follow the sport too


----------



## BBH (2 August 2012)

I think everyone is far too harsh on MT.

I like the fact he just 'chats' away and isn't too scripted, yes he makes mistakes but so do the experts. 

MT is the compere in my mind who keeps the discussion going he is not providing the technical insights.

And I also have to say in his defence if anyone heard him commentate at the SJing european championships thank god he is able to fill in and expand as the expert, can't remember who it was,  barely said a word and it was clearly hard work keeping it going.


----------



## stencilface (2 August 2012)

I think to be fair, MT is more of an SJ commentator than an eventing one, but I still think he's good - plenty of the other sports have personalities doing the commentary that aren't always perfect. Yes some times I want him to shut up as they can always be relied upon to be the kiss of death for a round (which they fully admit to!), but then sometimes I'm also hoping they have the same effect on other competitors - how sporting of me!  

I just like seeing him trot round an SJ arena as he tries to interview people, priceless.  I don't find IS that enthralling, but then I'm not fond of that accent sorry  thats just my opinion though, I'm not saying he's a bad person


----------



## BBH (2 August 2012)

kerilli said:



			with a machine gun...  

BBH, Lucinda Green is hardly monotone or devoid of personality, she's a true legend, been there done it and got the t-shirt (100x more than MT), still riding, still training, such insight, a true expert... and she was ousted from the job because 'her voice is too posh'. Fgs.
Well, as said above, MT's posh voice + totally inept bumbling give a far worse impression imho, if we're going to be pernickety about voices! Personally I don't care about their accent as long as they don't make a mistake every time they open their mouth. All credit to Ian Stark for his humour and tolerance!
		
Click to expand...

Haven't heard LG commentate tbh and don't really follow eventing tbh but do think Tina Cook and Mary King would be lovely as they are so enthusiastic. IS may have the knowledge but I for one couldn't get inspired about eventing from his delivery. Dull.

Also don't think MT has a posh voice,he sounds just like a favourite old uncle that you wheel out at Christmas,  very eccentric but a good sport. The one to eat all the mince pies and not care


----------



## jenbleep (2 August 2012)

Firewell said:



			The age of athletes in the Olympics is interesting to know. On all the athletes profiles, in all the sports their age is recorded. I think it's good to show that our sport doesn't have to be for young people and those that are young its nice to celebrate how well they are doing.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, also non-horsey people watching are not going to be interested in the horses breeding (although it is good to know if you are horsey, but I thought we are trying to get non horsey people interested in the sport!)


----------



## stencilface (2 August 2012)

jenbleep said:



			I agree, also non-horsey people watching are not going to be interested in the horses breeding (although it is good to know if you are horsey, but I thought we are trying to get non horsey people interested in the sport!)
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, horsey people can find that info out wherever they want, and for some horsey people like me I couldn't really care less (not much point bothering with breeding if its a gelding) I'd rather know what its stable name is and whether polos are its favourite treat rather than who its grandfather was 



BBH said:



			IS may have the knowledge but I for one couldn't get inspired about eventing from his delivery. Dull.

Also don't think MT has a posh voice,he sounds just like a favourite old uncle that you wheel out at Christmas,  very eccentric but a good sport. The one to eat all the mince pies and not care 

Click to expand...

Agree - I don't think he's that posh at all, I think eventing struggles to get away from the posh stereotype, one reason for having Oli T on the team with his not so plummy accent


----------



## jenbleep (2 August 2012)

BBH said:



			Haven't heard LG commentate tbh and don't really follow eventing tbh but do think Tina Cook and Mary King would be lovely as they are so enthusiastic. IS may have the knowledge but I for one couldn't get inspired about eventing from his delivery. Dull.

Also don't think MT has a posh voice,he sounds just like a favourite old uncle that you wheel out at Christmas,  very eccentric but a good sport. The one to eat all the mince pies and not care 

Click to expand...

I would love to hear Mary King commentate! Also did anyone hear Colin Murray on Radio 5? My OH was listening on the way back from London and said he was quite good  I have to say I was a bit surprised that he was commentating on eventing!

On a different note I do chuckle to myself when the BBC guys who obviously have no idea about horse sport try and comment. Who's the camp Aussie swimmer? Gary Lineker asked him what he thought about the eventing and he was like 'erm...ah....er...' quite funny, obviously had no clue  And it's not just about horse sports - last night there we has a track athlete and two rowers talking about gymnastics! I love how the games are getting everyone involved hehe


----------



## ArcticFox (2 August 2012)

I wonder what Jennifer Saunders would be like as a commentator?


----------



## stencilface (2 August 2012)

jenbleep said:



			Who's the camp Aussie swimmer? Gary Lineker asked him what he thought about the eventing and he was like 'erm...ah....er...' quite funny, obviously had no clue 

Click to expand...

Ian Thorpe?  aka the Thorpedo - I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought he is hugely camp 



ArcticFox said:



			I wonder what Jennifer Saunders would be like as a commentator? 

Click to expand...

Brilliant!  'come on peter pan, we'll make the next olympics'


----------



## jenbleep (2 August 2012)

Stencilface said:



			Ian Thorpe?  aka the Thorpedo - I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought he is hugely camp 
/QUOTE]

That's the one!  Yes I think he is incredibly camp 

Click to expand...


----------



## dressage_diva (2 August 2012)

1t34 said:



			Pippa Funnel was brilliant on radio 5!
		
Click to expand...

I agree - and when she's done the odd bit on tv in the past I've always thought she was great (as were Tina Cook and Lucinda Green when I've heard them do bits in the past).

I used to like Ian Stark commentating, but found him irritating how he kept complaining about the modern style hats (comparing them to motorbike helmets - wtf?!) and singing the GB teams praises when they came out wearing Patey hats - I don't think he should be so negative on an issue which is clearly a hot topic of the moment.  Nor do I think it's responsible of him to effectively discourage riders from wearing harnessed helmets (particularly the younger riders listening).

I for one will be glad when MT stops commentating - he really grates on me.  I'm not doubting he was a great competitior in his time, but that doesn't automatically make him a great commentator!

Give me Clare Balding any day!


----------



## Snowy1 (2 August 2012)

I don't mind listening to MT, yes he makes some gaffes, but don't they all. I grew up listening to Raymond Brookes-Ward and he was fantastic! Same as listening to Murray Walker. I absolutely hate listening to Andy Austin on Sky! He is hopeless and i for one wonder what on earth he brings to the table! In fact i listened to the Hickstead Derby with the volume on mute! At least MT brings a smile to my face!


----------



## Maesfen (2 August 2012)

Alec Swan said:



			I'd suggest that Tucker's heading for the same institution as Murray Walker,  and it is,  an Institution. 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

You've gone down in my estimation Alec; that was cruel and totally unnecessary.

I so don't want MK to replace him or anybody else for that matter, she really grates on the nerves, she should stop acting like a 15 year old.


----------



## stencilface (2 August 2012)

Maesfen said:



			I so don't want MK to replace him or anybody else for that matter, she really grates on the nerves, she should stop acting like a 15 year old.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, me too a little - maybe its being northern - I don't mind the old miserable moment, there's no need to smile all the time surely?!


----------



## Festive_Felicitations (2 August 2012)

Australia only has Lucinda back as commentator (thank God!) becasue for Bejing we had some totally clueless idiot who apart from having THE most annoying voice known to man talked total drivel the whole time. I'm not kidding non-stop garbled rubbish. On repeat.
I think every rider in Aus complained to Ch7/10/9 who ever had the coverage - he talked so much the poor co-commentator who actually knew the differnce between trot and canter couldnt get a word in edge ways!

I have been watching the BBC coverage (go technology  ) and didn't find Mark Tucker at all annnoying and love his voice. Ok some of his comments were off but I think a lot of the commentry he provided was excellent for anyone watching who didn't know much about the sport. Ian's comments were there for the 'die-hards'. IMO a good mix.

Oh and beware of what you wish for! We ended up with above mentioned blitering fool becasue people complained Lucinda was too posh - this year everyone is over the moon to have her back!


----------



## BBH (2 August 2012)

Festive_Felicitations said:



			Australia only has Lucinda back as commentator (thank God!) becasue for Bejing we had some totally clueless idiot who apart from having THE most annoying voice known to man talked total drivel the whole time. I'm not kidding non-stop garbled rubbish. On repeat.
I think every rider in Aus complained to Ch7/10/9 who ever had the coverage - he talked so much the poor co-commentator who actually knew the differnce between trot and canter couldnt get a word in edge ways!

I have been watching the BBC coverage (go technology  ) and didn't find Mark Tucker at all annnoying and love his voice. Ok some of his comments were off but I think a lot of the commentry he provided was excellent for anyone watching who didn't know much about the sport. Ian's comments were there for the 'die-hards'. IMO a good mix.

Oh and beware of what you wish for! We ended up with above mentioned blitering fool becasue people complained Lucinda was too posh - this year everyone is over the moon to have her back!
		
Click to expand...

He's Mike Tucker.

He's just done a cracker. Said Laura Bechtol???? will be on just after 3.00pm in about another 17mins time. It was 2.15 when he said it. 

LOL bless him.


----------



## Nollaig Shona (2 August 2012)

BBH said:



			Haven't heard LG commentate tbh
		
Click to expand...

Ah she was great commentating at the Seoul Games in '88!  "sit back, sit back, sit back, oh sugar, she's gone!"  

/jumpers for goalposts


----------



## kerilli (2 August 2012)

Maesfen said:



			You've gone down in my estimation Alec; that was cruel and totally unnecessary.

I so don't want MK to replace him or anybody else for that matter, she really grates on the nerves, she should stop acting like a 15 year old.
		
Click to expand...

Or, rather, talking to everyone else as if they're a 6yr old with learning difficulties!


----------



## Maesfen (2 August 2012)

kerilli said:



			Or, rather, talking to everyone else as if they're a 6yr old with learning difficulties!  

Click to expand...

So glad it's not just me then lol!


----------



## Puppy (2 August 2012)

"Literally, roughly 15 minutes"


----------



## spacefaer (2 August 2012)

Maesfen said:



			So glad it's not just me then lol! 

Click to expand...

Oh no, it's really not just you


----------



## suzysparkle (2 August 2012)

I think it might have been Andy Austin as opposed to MT but one thing that really started to wind me up during Hickstead and the RIHS was the number of times he used the word 'scopey'. Almost every Horse was described as either scopey or 'look at the scope'. Even my non Horsey OH commented on it. Of course they are scopey if they are jumping the Derby etc!!


----------



## meardsall_millie (2 August 2012)

BBH said:



			He's Mike Tucker.

He's just done a cracker. Said Laura Bechtol???? will be on just after 3.00pm in about another 17mins time. It was 2.15 when he said it. 

LOL bless him.
		
Click to expand...

Well there's always a time difference at the Olympics isn't there?!


----------



## MollyMoomin (2 August 2012)

At one point, he said that Laura would be on just after 3pm 'our time'.

Must have been the Olympic time difference.


----------



## laura80 (2 August 2012)

kirstyl said:



			Personally I feel Clare Balding should have been the main presenter and even perhaps commentator for the eventing. Not sure who she had upset to not be there at all. She was clearly very unhappy at not being there as were the GB team.

Ian Stark was excellent and how he didn't strangle Mike Tucker I don't know. Perhaps some of the shortlisted riders could have commentated - Piggy French for instance?
		
Click to expand...

I think fronting all the swimming is considered one of the main jobs, and actually a "better" for want of a better phrase job than the equestrian, higher profile if you like.  Think I saw she is doing a bit of the showjumping/dressage when the swimming is finished.  Guess it's cause she so good at what she does - my boyfriend a big swimming fan so been watching lots and you'd think she'd been doing it forever.

As for the Tuckerisms 'great day from beginning to start' was my favourite too!  Did start to grate on me after a while though.


----------



## tiggybeans (2 August 2012)

MT: My heart is still beating after Laura

JH: Well I'm glad it is Mike, otherwise I would have to take over!


----------



## TableDancer (2 August 2012)

Maesfen said:



			You've gone down in my estimation Alec; that was cruel and totally unnecessary.

I so don't want MK to replace him or anybody else for that matter, she really grates on the nerves, she should stop acting like a 15 year old.
		
Click to expand...




kerilli said:



			Or, rather, talking to everyone else as if they're a 6yr old with learning difficulties!  

Click to expand...

Whoa, steady people  Don't remember Mary asking if she could commentate or suggesting she would like to  Whatever anyone thinks of MT I think it is a bit uncalled for to start making personal remarks about someone who is completely irrelevant to this thread 

I don't actually think Mary would make a particulary good commentator, her accent isn't ideal (despite her non-moneyed roots) and she isn't altogether fluent in front of a microphone, but she doesn't deserve these completely unprovoked attacks!


----------



## kerilli (2 August 2012)

Fair enough TD, point taken. Her name was put forward up there and we were responding to that, but you're right.
just heard Mike Tucker do the worst one yet, just after the poor poor Canadian guy's horse threw a huge spooking strop in the GP and got the team eliminated, poor man riding out looking devastated, Mike said "this has been a very very happy games at the moment" and his co-presenter Judy said "apart from if your name happens to be David Marcus".


----------



## Fellewell (2 August 2012)

I was somewhat surprised to hear commentary about Morgan Barbancon-Mestres huge lorry during her test. Apparently it's the biggest in the park and has lots of pop-outs.

Painted Black (another by Gribaldi )


----------



## ClassicG&T (2 August 2012)

I LOVED Mike and Ians commentating for the eventing, thought they did really well together, wish they would commentate together for everything.

I think it was Badminton, he said "Ah, Mary King doing the typical Mary King position" *leaning as far back as possible and flapping arms  *


----------



## jojo5 (2 August 2012)

Would be a lot better if he practised people's names ( and horses) in preparation. One horse has several versions of his name according to MT - actually Apollo van der Wendi  Kurt Hoeve, came out with various versions of Apollo Wendy Kurta Hova. And some of the riders in todays dressage completely foxed him!  When it gets really bad, and the name has more than three or four syllables, he just fades away....and yes, he did say that this was a'very,very happy Games' just as the Canadian rider was eliminated....  But i guess he is a tradition, and his has been a life steeped in equine pursuits. He just needs to make better notes as the events unfold. I would guess he might be difficult to work alongside.


----------



## Wilbur_Force (2 August 2012)

I am sorry to say that, personally for me, equestrian commentary is not right without MT! Yes, I'm probably nuts, but he makes it what it is, regardless of the gaffs lol


----------



## lynds81 (2 August 2012)

Sam Albert has dual nationality; that means she chose from two countries to ride for... Jamaica, Canada or Britain!

Sam didn't have the option of riding for Britain, and I'm surprised he couldn't count to 3!

I have to say I think he's a good commentator, but he does make a lot of annoying mistakes now...


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (2 August 2012)

I'm afraid I'm not a fan of Mike Tucker, making some mistakes is understandable but the sheer quantity he has been making is unacceptable. Wether it is down to lack of preparation I don't know, but he comes over alot of the time as a buffoon. He clearly irritates the guest commentators who have to sit with him as their comments to him get shorter & more pointed as the day progresses. It's also the inane prattle he comes out with as well that is really annoying. Why can't the man learn to shut up occasionally. We don't need the constant gibberish commentary, we have eyes & we can see what is happening, sometimes a bit of quiet can be a good thing.


----------



## xxlindeyxx (2 August 2012)

God bless the show jumpers for what he'll say about them if hes commentating for the show jumping !  (please tell me hes not )


----------



## Daffodil (3 August 2012)

If we can't have Lucinda commentating, I vote for Pippa Funnell and Francis Whittington.


----------



## milo'n'molly (3 August 2012)

Wilbur_Force said:



			I am sorry to say that, personally for me, equestrian commentary is not right without MT! Yes, I'm probably nuts, but he makes it what it is, regardless of the gaffs lol 

Click to expand...

yeah, I agree. Besides look at all the extra entertainment people get making note of all the mis comments


----------



## mik (3 August 2012)

I turned off the TV sound and put Pippa Funnel on radio 5 live on the computer ....


----------



## BBH (3 August 2012)

Snowy1 said:



			I don't mind listening to MT, yes he makes some gaffes, but don't they all. I grew up listening to Raymond Brookes-Ward and he was fantastic! Same as listening to Murray Walker. I absolutely hate listening to Andy Austin on Sky! He is hopeless and i for one wonder what on earth he brings to the table! In fact i listened to the Hickstead Derby with the volume on mute! At least MT brings a smile to my face!
		
Click to expand...

HaHa you'll be doing some more silent viewing then as AA is doing the SJing commentary with MT.


----------



## BBH (3 August 2012)

xxlindeyxx said:



			God bless the show jumpers for what he'll say about them if hes commentating for the show jumping !  (please tell me hes not ) 

Click to expand...

Ooh yes he is God love him.


----------



## Snowy1 (3 August 2012)

HaHa you'll be doing some more silent viewing then as AA is doing the SJing commentary with MT
		
Click to expand...

Oh no! Well that has just ruined that then. Yep volume will be back on mute. That man talks absolute nonsense. Classic line from Hickstead when talking about the speed derby "It is just like the Hickstead Derby but without the Derby fences and straighta against the clock!" Hmm so how is that like the Derby then, please do explain!


----------



## BBH (3 August 2012)

Snowy1 said:



			Oh no! Well that has just ruined that then. Yep volume will be back on mute. That man talks absolute nonsense. Classic line from Hickstead when talking about the speed derby "It is just like the Hickstead Derby but without the Derby fences and straighta against the clock!" Hmm so how is that like the Derby then, please do explain!
		
Click to expand...

If you know him in RL you'll know he's not the brightest spark in the box. Perhaps in that example he means the course, heights, spreads,   atmosphere, , arena, occasion, crowds etc etc are the same in the speed class as the Derby. Who knows.

I remember watching Olympia once and every horse needed to get its hocks underneath it, every horse was scopey and every rider rode like a german LOL. Seemed to have a few key phrases that applied to every combination LOL.


----------



## jenbleep (3 August 2012)

MollyMoomin said:



			At one point, he said that Laura would be on just after 3pm 'our time'.

Must have been the Olympic time difference.
		
Click to expand...

Well it is an international games, so would make sense to people not in the UK


----------



## Sunflowers (3 August 2012)

more amazing gaffs in the dressage! 

"and that's princess beatrice judy... and judy, who's the other one?'

Amazing!

seriously though, love mike tucker, he is enthusiastic and passionate and livens it up - judy is a wee bit serious all the time!


----------



## chestnut cob (3 August 2012)

Wilbur_Force said:



			I am sorry to say that, personally for me, equestrian commentary is not right without MT! Yes, I'm probably nuts, but he makes it what it is, regardless of the gaffs lol 

Click to expand...

Same.  I love Mike Tucker, he's brilliant!  Wouldn't be right without him.  He's exactly the same as the cycling commentators (Phil Liggett and the other guy, Hugh Porter I think...).  They talk nonsense most of the time but cycling is never the same if you listen to it with commentary by anyone else!


----------



## Snowy1 (3 August 2012)

BBH said:



			If you know him in RL you'll know he's not the brightest spark in the box. Perhaps in that example he means the course, heights, spreads,   atmosphere, , arena, occasion, crowds etc etc are the same in the speed class as the Derby. Who knows.

I remember watching Olympia once and every horse needed to get its hocks underneath it, every horse was scopey and every rider rode like a german LOL. Seemed to have a few key phrases that applied to every combination LOL.
		
Click to expand...

Have met him in RL and agree not the brightest. I can also get him trying to explain to people who probably aren't horesy in simple terms, but even my husband says how useless he is! I am sure there must be far better commentators out there who are qualified for the job and have a better sounding voice! He seriously bores me!

Love the German comments!


----------



## zefragile (3 August 2012)

"Anky Van Grunswick"


----------



## mrussell (3 August 2012)

zefragile said:



			"Anky Van Grunswick"
		
Click to expand...

I nearly spat tea all over myself when he said that !!  PMSL !!


----------



## BBH (3 August 2012)

Snowy1 said:



			Have met him in RL and agree not the brightest. I can also get him trying to explain to people who probably aren't horesy in simple terms, but even my husband says how useless he is! I am sure there must be far better commentators out there who are qualified for the job and have a better sounding voice! He seriously bores me!

Love the German comments!
		
Click to expand...

If he bores you that will be entirely the fault of the BBC props department. All they have to do is put a rich blonde in the corner and he'll be as animated and lively as you could cope with.

Am lovin Mike's continued round of gaffs and am spending more time listening out for those than taking note of what JH is saying.


----------



## gunnergundog (3 August 2012)

Had the pleasure (?) to be on the same flight as Mr Tucker after the europeans in Punchestown many years ago, and sitting in FAR too close proximity to him.  Lets just say that he obviously gets on a high doing his presenting and takes a very long time to come down to normality.....if he ever does at all!


----------



## Llanali (3 August 2012)

Honey08 said:



			ps.  Coming second at Badminton in 1982 leaves you a little behind the times really!  Things have changed so much since them.  He has only stayed as he is personable really.
		
Click to expand...


All I can say is that if I ever placed second at Badminton, you'll be hearing it for the next 200 years never mind the next 20!!


----------



## mrussell (5 August 2012)

Hahahaha !  classic MT moment... calling the Mexican a woman the whole way around, even when the round finished and the camera was on his face.  It wasnt until the score caption came up that he spotted his gaff.  

A mistake made, apparantly, because of the weather situation.  Yeah. Gotcha.  hahahaha !


----------



## xspiralx (5 August 2012)

mrussell said:



			Hahahaha !  classic MT moment... calling the Mexican a woman the whole way around, even when the round finished and the camera was on his face.  It wasnt until the score caption came up that he spotted his gaff.  

A mistake made, apparantly, because of the weather situation.  Yeah. Gotcha.  hahahaha !
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, Andy Austin was equally to blame in that situation though.

Absolute muppets - the rider was clearly quite a large male!


----------



## dieseldog (5 August 2012)

I much prefer Mike to the other guy.  He talks such rubbish, at least Mike is enthusiastically rubbish.


----------



## GreyCoast (6 August 2012)

If it makes you feel better, Lucinda seems to be if not on par with then very close behind MT during the showjumping. I haven't watched the eventing yet, so I'm guessing she was better then.

Personal favourite is her saying "And now we have Meredith Michaels Beerbaum. Rides for Germany. You can see how she's such a small woman." She spoke for the whole round about Meredith's riding history, her marriage, pointing out Meredith's particular style.




Except it was Henrik von Eckermann. Big man. Riding in Swedish colours. And she only realised when Meredith's round started.

At least she corrected that mistake - I've lost count of where she's spoken very authoritatively and been completely wrong, including about the WEG (winning) combinations!


----------



## little_flea (6 August 2012)

GreyCoast said:



			If it makes you feel better, Lucinda seems to be if not on par with then very close behind MT during the showjumping. I haven't watched the eventing yet, so I'm guessing she was better then.

Personal favourite is her saying "And now we have Meredith Michaels Beerbaum. Rides for Germany. You can see how she's such a small woman." She spoke for the whole round about Meredith's riding history, her marriage, pointing out Meredith's particular style.




Except it was Henrik von Eckermann. Big man. Riding in Swedish colours. And she only realised when Meredith's round started.

At least she corrected that mistake - I've lost count of where she's spoken very authoritatively and been completely wrong, including about the WEG (winning) combinations!
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha easy mistake to make, I can barely tell the two apart sometimes


----------



## maletto (6 August 2012)

Tinap555 said:



			I noticed he kept saying double clear when they had had faults in the xc, surely DC is clear across both xc & sj?!! Then in the 2nd sj round he kept saying riders had gotten 2 double clears!!!
		
Click to expand...

I missed WFP's round XC. After the clear in the SJ, MT said "ooh nice DC for WFP and Lionheart". Argh!


----------



## siennamum (6 August 2012)

I enjoy Mike, I think he's really jolly & human.

Thought him and Ian were funny in the Eventing and loved Judy clearly having him terrified in a corner during the dressage.

the only commentator I simply cannot stand and have to turn off is Peter Churchill.


----------



## SpottedCat (7 August 2012)

Today's finest moment was a corker - he announced Charlotte Dujardin rides for the Germans. Nice one Mike, nice one.....


----------



## xspiralx (7 August 2012)

Must admit it really wound me up yesterday that neither MT nor Andy Austin seem to have any clue what the rules actually are for the SJ.

MT kept making comments about riders having poles down and how that will help Nick Skelton out in the individual final - well no it won't as the top 35 riders all start again with a clean slate tomorrow. I know the rules are complicated, but as the commentator he really ought to know the basics - which isn't a silly mistake, it's just ignorant!


----------



## Super_Kat (7 August 2012)

Does he do what Wogan did when he used to do the commentary for Eurovision..... Slowly work his way down a bottle of his tipple of choice?!


----------



## millimoo (7 August 2012)

He keeps forgetting we can still hear him through his co presenters microphone.....
I heard him asking what's the name of that Dutch Princess over here - or words to that effect.
Prize plonker!!!


----------



## dieseldog (7 August 2012)

I thought it was great when he said he wasn't going to apologise but he was taking his headset off so he could sing the National Anthem


----------

